# Please vote for your favorite moisturizing conditioner.



## gn1g (Jul 1, 2006)

I am a moisturizing conditioner junkie.  I have more moisturizing conditioners than any other hair product.  Let us know your favorite moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## renae226 (Jul 1, 2006)

My favorite moisturizing conditioner is Keracare Humecto hands down.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 1, 2006)

Proclaim Aloe & Shea Butter conditioner and NTM DDC.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok I voted for 2: herbal essences and Kenra MC.  I would've voted for Herbal Essences only but I'm trying to ween myself from it because it has so many cones high in the ingredient list.


----------



## testimony777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Jessicurl Too Shea gets my vote.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 1, 2006)

Other - Loreal Nature's TherapyMega Moisture







I like others, but this is my protein-free one.


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 1, 2006)

other>>>>> silk elements luxury moisturizing conditioner!


----------



## Tene (Jul 1, 2006)

Elucence MBC


----------



## sweetascocoa (Jul 1, 2006)

kenra MC.................


----------



## londa70 (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark & Lovely Cholesterol or
Generic Humectress


----------



## alexstin (Jul 1, 2006)

Kenra MC is my fave


----------



## hairlover (Jul 1, 2006)

i lvoe the kenra mc and also  ors mayo. those are my fave's.


----------



## MizaniMami (Jul 1, 2006)

DahomeyAhosi said:
			
		

> Ok I voted for 2: herbal essences and Kenra MC. I would've voted for Herbal Essences only but I'm trying to ween myself from it because it has so many cones high in the ingredient list.


 
I tried this based on your recs from when you PMed me and I really liked it. Except the smell was overpowering. But it's pretty good and cheap. I got a sample bottle from Wal-mart for a few cents.


----------



## ariesluv (Jul 1, 2006)

Keracare Humecto.........   always


----------



## sweetascocoa (Jul 1, 2006)

i bought this keracare humecto a few days ago and cant wait to try it


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 1, 2006)

Dominican Cocktails, Humectress, and ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## camellia (Jul 1, 2006)

Nexxus Humectress. I usually add a little warmed honey and avocado or unrefined hemp seed oil to it.  Absolutely wonderful!  I love the way my hair feels afterwards.


----------



## LABETT (Jul 1, 2006)

Keracare  Humecto
Elucence


----------



## Brownchiq (Jul 1, 2006)

I voted other.
Silicon mix hands down the best and provides the most slip!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 2, 2006)

Brownchiq said:
			
		

> I voted other.
> Silicon mix hands down the best and provides the most slip!


 
I love Silicon mix, I need to order some.  

I've never tried Keracare Humecto, but I guess I'll be purchasing some of it since it is in first place.


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jul 2, 2006)

I voted for NTM since that is the one I use now, but I also love Nexxus Humectress and  Mizani Moisturefuse.  I also want to give honorable mentions to VO5 Hydrator and Silky lines.


----------



## Parvathi (Jul 2, 2006)

Deep Conditioners:

Alter Ego
Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner
Salerm Deep Impact Mascarilla Tratamiento
Tray's specially made blend for my hair 

Co-Washes:

Suave Professionals Humectant Conditioner
Suave Naturals Milk and Honey Conditioner


----------



## Tee (Jul 2, 2006)

camellia said:
			
		

> Nexxus Humectress. I usually add a little warmed honey and avocado or unrefined hemp seed oil to it. Absolutely wonderful! I love the way my hair feels afterwards.


 
Love my Humectress also.  I really like the Kenra MC also but I dont think I will ever part with my Humectress totally.  My hair loves this!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 3, 2006)

Parvathi said:
			
		

> Deep Conditioners:
> 
> Alter Ego
> Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner
> ...


 
Parvathi do you mind telling me what's in this & where you purchase it from? I have yet to find a deep conditioner to use in the deep conditioner challenge  

thanks in advance


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Jul 3, 2006)

other: neutragena clean replenishing conditoner.


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 3, 2006)

Back to Basics Coconut Mango Condish is the best! and elucence


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer, gives me perfect air dried hair.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 3, 2006)

Herbal Essence hands down for me. I love the new formula, it has coconut milk in it


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 3, 2006)

The Hydrating One, Their stuff smells so good 

?





			
				Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> Herbal Essence hands down for me. I love the new formula, it has coconut milk in it


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 4, 2006)

Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## miracle (Jul 4, 2006)

_AtOne With Nature Botanical Reconstructor
Rivas Silicon Mix
Greit Oil 12 En 1
Silk Elements Mega Moisturizing Treatment_


----------



## joyous (Jul 4, 2006)

Tene said:
			
		

> Elucence MBC



I agree, Elucence hands down.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 4, 2006)

I chose 'other'....

Mane n' Tail


----------



## sweetpineapple (Jul 6, 2006)

AO Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 6, 2006)

Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily Treatment


----------



## MzTami (Jul 6, 2006)

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> Herbal Essence hands down for me. I love the new formula, it has coconut milk in it


Ditto!  I didn't know it had all the cones that someone mentioned.  
I like the new products coming out too. (the curls/wave conditioner)

ETA..BTW the Herbal Essence curls/wave conditioner gives EXCELLENT slip.  The best slip conditioner I've experienced with the exception of Porosity Control.


----------



## berry87 (Jul 6, 2006)

I Love Kera Care Humecto   I would like to try kenra MC or Elucence though


----------



## brickhouse (Jul 6, 2006)

Keracare Humecto. I am going to use it under my steamer tonight.


----------



## Nina_deF (Jul 7, 2006)

Other: Nexxus Humectress

Although now I have to try Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer becuase i want perfect air dryed hair too!



			
				bajanplums1 said:
			
		

> Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer, gives me perfect air dried hair.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 7, 2006)

Keracare Humecto.


----------



## curlilocs (Jul 7, 2006)

I voted for Elucence MBC, but I also love Aubrey Organics Island Naturals and Redken Butter Treat from the smooth down line!


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Jul 25, 2006)

Sunsilk Hydra TLC Multi-Symptom Masque


----------



## sareca (Jul 25, 2006)

I voted Aveda DR.


----------



## devin (Jul 25, 2006)

kenra mc.....love it!


----------



## cafe1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Herbal Essences before they changed the bottles...I love the purple bottle..forgot which formula it is...


----------



## caligirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Kenra MC... My ride or die conditioner.
Herbal Essences Replenishing Conditioner (best leave in).


----------



## indefinite (Jul 25, 2006)

Frederic Fekai Shea Butter Mask- I tried it after I read Tracee Ellis Ross's hair routine. The best stuff ever!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 25, 2006)

I voted for Dove and NTM.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 25, 2006)

Mane and Tail Super Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2006)

Olive you-my honey child
silicon mix
NTM


----------



## LadyJay114 (Jul 26, 2006)

Keracare Humecto all the way


----------



## tffy2004 (Jul 26, 2006)

My favorite is Pantene Relaxed and Natural


----------



## lydc (Jul 26, 2006)

Tigi Bedhead Moisture Maniac
Jessicurl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 26, 2006)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> My favorite is Pantene Relaxed and Natural


 

OMG!!  Tffy, you're over here now?!  Welcome girl!!  I'll send you a pm!


----------



## lala (Jul 29, 2006)

DE Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 29, 2006)

My favorite conditioners are NTM DDC & ORS replenishing pak


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 29, 2006)

I changed my mind...

Motions Moisture Plus .....

The Best!!!


----------



## kbody4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I like Dove Intense Moisture for dry and damaged hair, and Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 29, 2006)

Kenra MC  

LOVE this stuff! I love it! I love it! I love it!

...and did I say I love it????


----------



## shawniegee (Aug 11, 2006)

Salerm Wheat Germ Hair mask


----------



## ladybug71 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nexxus Humectress


----------



## Netta83 (Aug 13, 2006)

Lustrasilk Shea Butter Conditioner


----------



## chayil0427 (Aug 20, 2006)

HUMECTO!  I was a Humectress user, but Macherie's beautiful mane tempted me into Kera Care. Now I use their humecto, detangling poo, and essential oils.  It gives you a world of slip, softness and manageability.

 Chayil


----------



## macherieamour (Aug 21, 2006)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> HUMECTO!  I was a Humectress user, but Macherie's beautiful mane tempted me into Kera Care. Now I use their humecto, detangling poo, and essential oils.  It gives you a world of slip, softness and manageability.
> 
> Chayil



 Thanks gurl!!! I love humecto!!!

P.S. Amerie is my hair idol toooooo!


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 22, 2006)

Nexxus Humectress! It's been my fav since I found it back in 2003.


----------



## isobell (Aug 22, 2006)

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner all the way, I have naturally dry hair and with this my hair has never being so moisturized!  I even mix a little of it with castor oil to put on my ends before baggying them up for the night.  Goodbye breakage!


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 4, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I changed my mind...
> 
> Motions Moisture Plus .....
> 
> The Best!!!



I agree. It had made me want to throw all others away!


----------



## xDestinedx (Dec 4, 2006)

Am I the only one in love with my El Cheapo VO5 silk experiences champaigne kiss?... 

I do plan to try most of the things you ladies are trying..especially Nexxus and NTM


----------



## FunkyDiva (Dec 4, 2006)

I voted KeraCare Humecto, Elucence MB Conditioner, and Dove (but then I realized it was a different one. I love the Dove Replenshing Moisture Spray (something like that)


----------



## navsegda (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the Motions After-Shampoo Moisture-Plus Conditioner and the Motions Nourish Leave-In Conditioner.


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 4, 2006)

Dominican conditioners-mainly Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner and Silicon Mix Intensive Treatment.


----------



## mimi (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi everyone! This is like my first real post . Well I have two favorites; I use NTM DDC as a moisturizing pre-poo, and I use Nexxus humectress as a Deep conditioner.


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 4, 2006)

Boy am I feeling the ORS replenish pak. I think I'm in love.


----------



## skoloco (Dec 4, 2006)

I voted other.  Nexxus Humectress is awesome; leaves my hair so incredibly soft every time.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Dec 5, 2006)

I like nexxus humectress. it did wonders for my hair.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 6, 2006)

I LOVE Neutrogena Triple Moisture and Elasta QP Mango Butter sealed with good old LIV.


----------



## FAMUDva (Dec 6, 2006)

NTM or NTM deep condition mask


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 6, 2006)

Humectress, Proclaim Aloe and Shea, and Capilo Milk & Honey are my faves.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 8, 2006)

*Redken* Heavy Cream Super Treatment, and *Nexxus* Humectess FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## amwcah (Dec 8, 2006)

I like Silk Elements Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise followed by the leave in conditioner.  It leaves my hair soft and tangle free.


----------



## mw138 (Dec 20, 2006)

1. ORS Replenishing Pak

2. Suave Milk & Honey 

Both of them work great on my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 20, 2006)

camellia said:
			
		

> Nexxus Humectress. I usually add a little warmed honey and avocado or unrefined hemp seed oil to it. Absolutely wonderful! I love the way my hair feels afterwards.


I mixed some unrefined Hemp Seed Oil (the kind you take orally) into my BioSilk Hydrating conditioner, and I am amazed even 3 days after my shampoo, my hair feels strong and moisturized!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 20, 2006)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose is my new favorite!


----------



## peacelove (Dec 21, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose is my new favorite!



I use this too.  It's really nice.


----------



## ladytq (Dec 21, 2006)

1) ORS Replenishing Pak
2) Garnier Frutics Sleek-Shine 
3) Pantene Relaxed/Natural Intensive Moisturizing con
4) Trader joe's Nourishing conditoner


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 21, 2006)

Wishin4BSL said:
			
		

> Sunsilk Hydra TLC Multi-Symptom Masque


I love this stuff and cheap


----------



## toniy (Dec 21, 2006)

Other - B & B


----------



## Artemis (Dec 21, 2006)

Other - PM SuperCharged


----------



## tijay (Dec 21, 2006)

I love my NTM!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 22, 2006)

Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner

Shea Butter Conditioner

Both of those do wonders for my hair.


----------



## InnerSoul (Feb 3, 2007)

I have only used the Herbal Essences (hello hydration) conditioner(gives great slip on wet hair).. and love it! I voted for herbal essences.. though I probably voted for the wrong kind but I figured herbal essences was a good enough choice IMO 

as far as a fav. leave in moisturizer I love ORS moisturizing lotion.


----------



## texasgrl (Feb 4, 2007)

Kenra MC , Motions Moisture Plus, and Silicon Mix the trinity of moisture .


----------



## NeeSee (Feb 4, 2007)

Right now my favorite is Joico's Moisture Recovery cond.


----------



## kingt (Feb 4, 2007)

Keracare Humecto all the way!!


----------



## Barbara (Feb 4, 2007)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (add olive oil)
Motions Moisture Plus (add olive oil)
Verifen Advanced Conditioning Treatment

There's some others I like to try such as KeraCare Humecto, Eluence Moisture Balancing, NTM Daily Deep Conditioner, Silk Elements and the list goes on.  I'm a moisturizing conditioner junkie.  Before I buy anything else, I have to ask my stylist to test all the new ones I already have, and he just recommended that I buy Motions CPR in the tub.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 19, 2007)

I love love love NTM. A few years ago, I used Motions and I liked that too (but not more than NTM)


----------



## honeybadgirl (Feb 19, 2007)

i just tried Aveda DR intensive restructuring conditioner and theres no turning back!!! wow! my hair LOVES it. it was very moisturizing to my hair


----------



## Body&Shine (Feb 19, 2007)

KeraKare Humecto in the tub. I love it and so does my hair.


----------



## Determined22 (Feb 19, 2007)

bajanplums1 said:
			
		

> Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer, gives me perfect air dried hair.


 
Ditto!

I used that and also the scarf method last week, and my hair came out perfect!  Soft and no frizz...I love it!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 19, 2007)

I really like Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner-plus it smells great, like a coconut tree or something. But after reviewing the polls, i think i wanna try some of that Keracare!


----------



## newflowers (Feb 19, 2007)

Phytosesame and Phytojoba - these are the best conditioners without question!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Feb 19, 2007)

Did I already answer this? LOL! I don't know...

My vote goes to Aussie Moist and Aussie 3 Minute Miracle DEEEEEEEP Conditioner. I've tried expensive stuff and "raved" stuff and I always come back to my cheapie but goody.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Feb 19, 2007)

Silicon Mix
Suave Milk and Honey
VO5 Moisture Milks

and my mixture of almost all of my cons mixed with oils/honey!


----------



## nelli711 (Feb 20, 2007)

Aveda DR & Mastercuts C-Pak Treatment are my favs


----------



## p31woman (Feb 20, 2007)

Elasta QP Mango Butter gets my vote.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Feb 20, 2007)

Tressemme Remoisturize!


----------



## imstush (Feb 20, 2007)

I just started using this conditioner, it's spanish and it has Olive Oil, Coconut oil and Castor oil.  Can't think of the name right now, once I get home I will get the name.


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 20, 2007)

Silicon Mix hands down!!! Best moisturizing conditioner I've EVER used.  Second choice would be Motions Moisture Plus with some olive oil.


----------



## LovedAlot (Feb 20, 2007)

So far the best one I have found is NTM daily deep conditioner. It work wonders on my fine hair.


----------



## Malice (Feb 20, 2007)

IC Fantasia Deep Penetrating Cream - Anti Breakage. First time I used it, I was 16 or 17, almost 10 years ago I remember thinking 'where has this been all my life?' It's been a staple in my hair products ever since, I run out and get another, I don't even look at other conditioners (except when I'm in the salon chair) IC stole my heart and I'm very loyal when somethings good to me.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2007)

Any conditioner from Aubrey Organics.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 20, 2007)

My new favorite is Redken All Soft Heavy Cream.  I tried a sample and it straight up made love to my hair...  and I think I'm pregnant!    J/K.  Seriously, I'm JONESING to get to Trade Secret this weekend and get the full size.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2007)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> My new favorite is Redken All Soft Heavy Cream.  I tried a sample and it straight up made love to my hair...  and I think I'm pregnant!    J/K.  Seriously, I'm JONESING to get to Trade Secret this weekend and get the full size.



Your review alone makes me want to try it. How long did you leave it on?


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 20, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> Your review alone makes me want to try it. How long did you leave it on?


 
I left it on for about 30 mins, no heat.  I had just clarified with Nexxus Aloe Rid (the poo and the treatment) and my hair was feeling kind of rough.  The Heavy Cream just melted into my hair immediately.  It was amazing!  I mean, it softened right up.  I probably didn't even need 30 mins.  

See if you can find some samples.  I found a local BSS that has barrels full of little sample sizes for $1.99.  Needless to say, I stocked up.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2007)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I left it on for about 30 mins, no heat.  I had just clarified with Nexxus Aloe Rid (the poo and the treatment) and my hair was feeling kind of rough.  The Heavy Cream just melted into my hair immediately.  It was amazing!  I mean, it softened right up.  I probably didn't even need 30 mins.
> 
> See if you can find some samples.  I found a local BSS that has barrels full of little sample sizes for $1.99.  Needless to say, I stocked up.




Thanks, I will try a sample size.


----------



## thiccknlong (Feb 20, 2007)

Brownchiq said:
			
		

> I voted other.
> Silicon mix hands down the best and provides the most slip!


 
I currently use Keracare humecto but it has mineral oil...so, I'm wanting to try silicon mix cause I need slip like I need oxygen...Let me know which you like better after you've tried Keracare...


----------



## shunta (Feb 21, 2007)

thicknlong said:
			
		

> I currently use Keracare humecto but it has mineral oil...so, I'm wanting to try silicon mix cause I need slip like I need oxygen...Let me know which you like better after you've tried Keracare...


 You know silicon mix has mineral oil, too, right? 

Keracare Humecto gets my vote. Im gonna go ahead and break down and buy the tub.


----------



## thiccknlong (Feb 21, 2007)

shunta said:
			
		

> You know silicon mix has mineral oil, too, right?
> 
> Keracare Humecto gets my vote. Im gonna go ahead and break down and buy the tub.


 
Shunta, girl you are on point, b/c i found this out recently after posting this. I think silicon mix would be a good conditioning sealer, especially if it gives slip...And in actuality both of them has mineral oil, but keracare not nearly as much

I just wonder which as the most slip


----------



## xstacy2 (Feb 24, 2007)

mane n tail mixed with hot six oil


----------



## janet (Feb 24, 2007)

Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner and Design Essentials Express Instant Moisturizing Conditioner are great conditioners.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Feb 24, 2007)

My first vote was for Humectress...but today I bought a bottle of J/A/S/O/N Natural Biotin Conditioner and it was sooo wonderful!!


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't vote for one. I would say silk elements cholesterol, motions moisture plus.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 25, 2007)

*Motions CPR triple moisture is winning these days for me. Still using Woojee, Profectives Break free and have added the Tresseme Detangler spray.*
*I don't even know I have so darned many!!*


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 12, 2007)

BrooklynSouth said:
			
		

> *Motions CPR triple moisture is winning these days for me. Still using Woojee, Profectives Break free and have added the Tresseme Detangler spray.*
> *I don't even know I have so darned many!!*



I really want to try this!!  I don't think I have ever seen it as the BSS, though.  Maybe I should just wait until I finish off the 50 other conditioners I own!


----------



## hothair (Mar 12, 2007)

Nexxus Humectress


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Mar 12, 2007)

Thus far i would have to say Kera Care Humecto....however i havent tried any Dominican products yet but i do have my eye out to try sum


----------



## loveable37 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am odd i luv my


DOVE MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER
NTM


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 17, 2007)

Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Moisturizing Conditioner. I  the stuff!!


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Mar 18, 2007)

Eluence moisture balance!!!
Second is Kenra.
Nexxus Humectress and Keracare Humecto SUCK, for me!!


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 21, 2007)

Mizani Moisturefuze w/Hollywood's Carrot Oil

Also for Other I like Hollywood's Olive Oil Cholesterol


----------



## Missi (Mar 21, 2007)

I personally like Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner and Aubrey's Organic Honey Suckle Rose


----------



## toyztoy (Mar 22, 2007)

My husbands hair was over processed (he wears braids) so the hairdresser that he goes to told him to get "Fixative" by "Straight Request" (it has Shea Butter in it also), I used it and fell in love. I still use Design Essentials Stimulations every now & then.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 22, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Other - Loreal Nature's TherapyMega Moisture
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like this one too but it is so expensve for a small to medium- sized jar and it doesn't last that long for me.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 22, 2007)

I used Tresemme Moisture Rich last night and it was amazing! Very impressive.


----------



## la flaca (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't have a good moisturizing conditioner without protein


FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Aveda Damage Remedy is the best thing ever (still has protein, but IT ROCKS)


----------



## back2relaxed (Apr 6, 2007)

I use the Humecto in the bottle, but since I have read here that the tub is even better, I would love to try it too!


----------



## back2relaxed (Apr 6, 2007)

I use the Humecto in the bottle, but since I have read here that the tub is even better, I would love to try it too!


----------



## back2relaxed (Apr 6, 2007)

I use the Humecto in the bottle, but since I have read here that the tub is even better, I would love to try it too!


----------



## back2relaxed (Apr 6, 2007)

I use the Humecto in the bottle, but since I have read here that the tub is even better, I would love to try it too!


----------



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

Nexuss humectress


----------



## trulyurangel82 (Apr 20, 2007)

aubrey organics gpb


----------



## tkj25 (Apr 20, 2007)

aussie moist, aubrey organics gpb or aubrey organics rose mosqueta


----------



## nappity (Apr 22, 2007)

Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with  i tbsp MSM


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Apr 26, 2007)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose. This stuff is great. It moisturizes and softens like no other. I've started spraying a mixture of this conditioner and water on my hair every night. The results-soft, great-smelling, well-defined curls.


----------



## Blackberry7 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oyin Honey Hemp
Aveda deep penetrating (I think that's the name)
Herbal Essences moisturizing


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 27, 2007)

I love Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner. It makes my hair feel soft.


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 27, 2007)

Motions Moisture Plus


----------



## loonatick (Apr 27, 2007)

Sunsilk , the purple one


----------



## luvmesumhair (Apr 27, 2007)

I know I am all late and stuff... 

Mine is Super Charged Moisturizer by Paul Mitchell.  When I use it, my hair comes out feeling like butter!


----------



## ladytq (Apr 28, 2007)

Regis Olive Oil Conditioner!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy the NTM??? I hear they stopped selling it at target


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 28, 2007)

My favourite is Satinique Moisturising Detangler without a doubt.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been loving Praital silk worm humectant (the purple one), the smell is lovely and the moisture is excellent.


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 25, 2007)

Keracare
NTM
ORS replenish


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 25, 2007)

I get mine from CVS





			
				autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can buy the NTM??? I hear they stopped selling it at target


----------



## Amour (May 28, 2007)

look at keracare humetco go!!!

think I may try this


----------



## whitneysimone (May 30, 2007)

mizani hydra or moisture fuse.
good stuff.
i have actually fallen in love with the entire mizani line


----------



## wonderstar (Jun 1, 2007)

Humecto....tub to be exact.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 1, 2007)

i also like Creme of nature nourishing conditioner in addition to nexxus humectress


----------



## shunta (Jun 2, 2007)

KeraCare Humecto is in the lead! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Jun 3, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE B&B Castor Oil Hair Lotion thats my baby's daddy !!  My hair just eats it up and I alternate it with NTM silk leave it which I like too because of the slip and smell but you cant beat the B&B  price and the way it makes my hair feel!


----------



## Fanscie (Jun 3, 2007)

I vote for Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## AudraChanell (Jun 8, 2007)

It's a toss up for me ... Salerm Wheat Germ or Silicon Mix.
I also like CON, though it isn't a conditioner, it can detangle moisturize with the best of them.


----------



## Daisimae (Jun 12, 2007)

I like:   Nexxus Humectress & ORS Replenishing

I want to try:  Aveda DR Intensive Conditioner


----------



## gn1g (Jun 13, 2007)

I need something to moisturize my hair, I tried a homemade recipe of avocado, evoo, 1 egg and distilled water the receip was extremely harsh on my fine hair.  Kenra MC nor cholestrol is helping!


----------



## lisana (Jun 13, 2007)

Suave Humectress? is good


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 13, 2007)

Out of the choices I voted for NTM. But most i used ORS replenshing last nite and it was very nice.


----------



## Missi (Jun 17, 2007)

*i recently used Keracare Humecto and i have to say: i really like this: for the moisture & slip: it lacks there of: but my hair was strong & managable immediately after I rinsed it out. *


----------



## favorc (Jun 17, 2007)

i love the aubery organics honeysuckle rose. it leaves my hair really soft.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jun 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted by MissMadaam *(my self)*
> Thus far i would have to say Kera Care Humecto....however i havent tried any Dominican products yet but i do have my eye out to try sum


 
Now that Ive tried out conditioners I would have to say Kera Care Humecto isnt my favorite Moisturizing conditioner anymore, Now its....

*ORS Replenishing Conditioner*
*Aurbreys Organics Honey Suckle Rose conditioner *
*Miss Key SUPER 10 en 1*

I love these **


----------



## angroca (Jun 20, 2007)

Devacurl One C


----------



## gn1g (Jun 20, 2007)

i've gotta get me some keracare humecto.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 21, 2007)

AO Honeysuckle Rose, followed by White Camellia


----------



## Die Hard (Jun 21, 2007)

indefinite said:
			
		

> Frederic Fekai Shea Butter Mask- I tried it after I read Tracee Ellis Ross's hair routine. The best stuff ever!



I sooo need you to put me on to that lipstick you're wearing in your siggy!


----------



## bablou00 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have to go w/ Mizani moistufuse. It gives me great slip. I really like keracare but I get better results w/ mizani


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 21, 2007)

Aussie MOIST conditioner is working wonders for me.  Love it, love it,  love it.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 21, 2007)

I chose other.. Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner


----------



## hothair (Jun 21, 2007)

My sis' has stolen (ok- borrowed and can't find) my nexxus humectress so rediscovered Keracare humecto-not bad and Bumble & Bumble Leave-in (rinse out) conditioner- pretty good as a leave-in but I still prefer my nexxus for moisture conditioning [off to go get my Â£14.99 from that heiffer...]


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 11, 2007)

In this order

Nexxus Humectress
Frizz-Eaze moisturizing DC
Pantene pro-v moisturizing condi


*note how all have glycerin as one of their top ingredients


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jul 11, 2007)

Aveda SI and Nexxus Phyto Humectress


----------



## PinkSkates (Jul 11, 2007)

Other...Aveda Smooth Infusion Moisture Conditioner.


----------



## Peaches75 (Jul 11, 2007)

Two of my current favorites are silicon mix & cantu shea butter leave in conditioner.


----------



## hairgirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Keracare Humecto


----------



## sound (Aug 8, 2007)

AT 9 months into my transition, Neutrogena triple moisture and Nexxus Humectress conditioners are my faves hands down, I think I like Neutrogena a tad bit better though.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 2, 2007)

MsKey 10en1 is another great moisturizer along with the infamous leave-in LACIO.


----------



## SouthernTease (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm really in love with Suave Humectant 
and my beloved Silicon Mix at the moment.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 2, 2007)

I still rocking with Aubrey's but Pantene breakage defense mask and loreal unfrizz mask are great too!!!


----------



## Namilani (Sep 2, 2007)

I voted for Mizani Moisturefuse.


----------



## lunabelle (Sep 2, 2007)

Olive Oil Hair Masque(Regis Design Line) is the best thing since slice bread!!


----------



## neonbright (Sep 2, 2007)

Generic Nexxus Humectress
Proclaim Aloe Vera and Shea Butter 
and I want to try out "Silicon MIX Intensive Leave-in Hair Shine and Conditioner with Silk Proteins", but I am not sure if I want to do the conditioner.


----------



## sound (Sep 2, 2007)

I looove Paul Mitchell's Daily Instant Moisture Treatment.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 2, 2007)

*Salerm Wheat germ -No* *doubt!!!!*


----------



## MahoganyRain (Sep 3, 2007)

my favorite is Pantene Pro-V Hydrating Curls.  I haven't used anything else since finding this. Fairly cheap and readily available


----------



## Ivie184 (Sep 3, 2007)

Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Aveda brilliant conditioner*


----------



## sassygirl2 (Sep 8, 2007)

_My favorite is herbal essence hello hydration, does anyone know if there's a leave in conditioner?_


----------



## tricie (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I voted for Mizani Moisturefuze; I also get mad slip from the Botanifying shampoo.

Ya'll know I am a big PJ, and I am now jonesing for some of the Keracare Humecto; CRAP! erplexed


----------



## Energee (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a few that I LOVE LOVE LOVE:

Terax Crema
Elucence MB
New Fav--Alter Ego ( coconut mask)
New Fav--Capillo Sole and Cinnamon Conditioner

The last two give me unbelievable slip.  Never thought I'd go "Dominican" but I guess I will say "Once you go Dominican you never go back" now...LOL.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the Doo Gro conditioner.


----------



## Nanyanika (Sep 25, 2007)

porosity control conditioner
motions silk protein
ors replenish pak


----------



## gone_fishing (Sep 25, 2007)

renae226 said:


> My favorite moisturizing conditioner is Keracare Humecto hands down.


 
Where can I find this. I couldn't find it at any of the beauty supply places around here.


----------



## Katt73 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tie: Humectress and Silicon Mix (I sometimes mix them together)


----------



## Katt73 (Sep 25, 2007)

adequate said:


> Where can I find this. I couldn't find it at any of the beauty supply places around here.


 
JCPenney stocks Keracare.  I have also seen it in some Ulta stores.


----------



## gone_fishing (Sep 25, 2007)

Katt73 said:


> JCPenney stocks Keracare. I have also seen it in some Ulta stores.


 
Ohhhhhhhhh!

I'm so on my way to JC Penny's tomorrow. I'm so sick of hearing about Keracare and never used it.


----------



## kware27 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love love:
*Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment:* It makes my hair feel so soft and silkly.
*Keracare Humecto:* It makes my hair feel GREAT and smells amazing.

*Mizani moisturefuse: * This did nothing for my hair, but I will probably mix it next time with some oil or another conditioner.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 26, 2007)

My fav moisturizing cond is wen fig.  This stuff keeps my hair sooo soft and moisturized.  It also is great as a leave-in.


----------



## ren214 (Sep 26, 2007)

Silicon Mix, the best conditioner ever for me!!!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 26, 2007)

I love  		 			Herbal Essences Replenishing Conditioner, DDTA and WRTC.


----------



## 21Trixie (Sep 26, 2007)

Moisture Recovery Conditioner & Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
I mix them together and these are very moisturizing.


----------



## sexyaqr (Sep 26, 2007)

Nexxus Humectress, hands down
I just bought Silicon Mix to try this finally cause my hair loves cones. So I will see


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 26, 2007)

I picked other.  I have fallen in love with the ORS replenishing pack.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 26, 2007)

^^I agree!!


----------



## lollyoo (Oct 5, 2007)

pick other-

moisturising- Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose.
like ORS replenishing conditioner as well but its a light protein.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 20, 2007)

Humecto is my boyfriend!!


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 21, 2007)

Nixx said:


> Silicon Mix hands down!!! Best moisturizing conditioner I've EVER used.  Second choice would be Motions Moisture Plus with some olive oil.



My mind has since changed since I made the above post. I found way better products that keep my hair moisturized for days and up until my next wash.  Mizani Moisturfuse and ORS Replenishing Conditioner .


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Dec 21, 2007)

I LOOOOVVVVVEEEE Aubrey Organics White Camellia Ultra Smoothing Conditioner.

This has just been a Godsend for me and my hair


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 21, 2007)

I LIKE NTM but I just started using it  I HAVE BEEN USING BIOLAGE Conditioning BALM - one of my staples. Love it!

Still searching for my staple moisturizer


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 21, 2007)

ORS Replenishing Conditioner!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 21, 2007)

Right now I like the heavy cream by Redkin All Soft line.  It works very well for my fine hair.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted for the top 3 choices because I like them all, ie, Kenra moisturizing conditioner, Mizani moisturefuse and keracare humecto in that order. There are others that I like but these 3 are my absolute favorites and my staples.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 22, 2007)

My new faves are Pantene Relaxed and Natural hair mask and Kenra MC.


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 22, 2007)

My old favorite...Elucence Moisture Balance.  My new favorite...HairVeda Moist Condition Pro.


----------



## vevster (Dec 22, 2007)

Aubrey's White Camilia Conditioner.  VERY IMPRESSED WITH THIS.


----------



## ashiah (Dec 22, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but I must've been drunk and/or delusional when I voted for NTM as the most moisturizing conditioner.  I have *never* liked that conditioner, so I must have voted for it on accident.  The most moisturizing conditioner for me is still my Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer.


----------



## KAT25 (Dec 22, 2007)

Infusion Moisture Conditioner


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 31, 2007)

Keracare Humecto hands down...left my hair super soft even after a protein treatment.....this stuff is awesome.....i also like ORS Replenishing Pak and Nexxus Hummectrus (usually add a little something to this one) I might like to try one more though lol....Loreal Mega Moisture??? Kenra MC??? Elucence MB?? Silicon Mix??? So many choices....sigh maybe I'll just stick with the ones I like


----------



## Mortons (Dec 31, 2007)

Mane and Tail Moisturizing conditioner mixed with honey


----------



## thegirltolove (Jan 1, 2008)

Glamourous said:


> Mane and Tail Moisturizing conditioner mixed with honey



I have had my eye on this....interesting.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 1, 2008)

I am 10 weeks post and I tried AO Honeysuckle and rose. I left i on for 15 mins and it was  breeze to detangle. Just make sure to use a wide tooth comb. I love it . Its just that a small bottle is like 10 dollars but its okay I only wash once per week anyway..


----------



## kitkat3ny (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mega Silk Moisturing Treatment


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 22, 2008)

Couple New Favorites for me:

1. Aubrey's Honey Suckle Rose
2. Frederick Fekkai's Shea Butter Mask


----------



## Barbara (Jan 22, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> Couple New Favorites for me:
> 
> 1. Aubrey's Honey Suckle Rose
> 2. Frederick Fekkai's Shea Butter Mask




What are the ingredients to FF Shea Butter Mask?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 22, 2008)

Barbara said:


> What are the ingredients to FF Shea Butter Mask?



water-cetyl alcohol. Stearyl alcohol. Ceteayl alcohol. Glyceryl stearate se. C12-15 alkyl benzoate. Decyl oleate. Carthamus tinctorius (safflower) seed oil. Ceteareth-20. Stearalkonium chloride. Shea butter. Macademia ternifolia seed oil. Peg-12 dimethicone. Fragrance. Panthenol. Hydrolyzed wheat protein. Apricot seed powder. Calendula officinalis flower extract. Carrot root extract. Apricot fruit extract. Avocado fruit extract.. Retinyl palmitate. Tocopheryl acetate. Bht. Disodium edta. Imidazolidinyl urea. Methyl/propylparaben. Methylchloroisothiazolinone. Methylisothiazolinone. Amyl cinnamyl. Coumarin. Linalool. Hexyl cinnamal. Limonene. Alpha-isomethyl ionone. Yellow 5. Red 33.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 22, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> water-cetyl alcohol. Stearyl alcohol. Ceteayl alcohol. Glyceryl stearate se. C12-15 alkyl benzoate. Decyl oleate. Carthamus tinctorius (safflower) seed oil. Ceteareth-20. Stearalkonium chloride. Shea butter. Macademia ternifolia seed oil. Peg-12 dimethicone. Fragrance. Panthenol. Hydrolyzed wheat protein. Apricot seed powder. Calendula officinalis flower extract. Carrot root extract. Apricot fruit extract. Avocado fruit extract.. Retinyl palmitate. Tocopheryl acetate. Bht. Disodium edta. Imidazolidinyl urea. Methyl/propylparaben. Methylchloroisothiazolinone. Methylisothiazolinone. Amyl cinnamyl. Coumarin. Linalool. Hexyl cinnamal. Limonene. Alpha-isomethyl ionone. Yellow 5. Red 33.



Thank you.


----------



## princessnad (Jan 22, 2008)

Nexxus Humectress!!!  That should have been on the list!


----------



## Traycee (Jan 22, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Nexxus Humectress!!!  That should have been on the list!




 To That!!!!!


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm new to the site, and what I know about hair care in no way measures up to the amount to knowledge some of the other ladies on here, but here's my two cents: I blend Kenra, Nexxus Humetress, Pantene moisture mask and an oil mix of sweet almond oil, corn oil, soy oil, jojoba oil, wheat germ oil; put it all on hair from root to tip and bake under my bonnet for 45 minutes.


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jan 23, 2008)

Angry Hair said:


> I'm new to the site, and what I know about hair care in no way measures up to the amount to knowledge some of the other ladies on here, but here's my two cents: I blend Kenra, Nexxus Humetress, Pantene moisture mask and an oil mix of sweet almond oil, corn oil, soy oil, jojoba oil, wheat germ oil; put it all on hair from root to tip and bake under my bonnet for 45 minutes.



That sounds heavenly.


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jan 23, 2008)

ashiah said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I must've been drunk and/or delusional when I voted for NTM as the most moisturizing conditioner.  I have *never* liked that conditioner, so I must have voted for it on accident.  The most moisturizing conditioner for me is still my Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer.



I voted for that too, but now I regret giving it kudos.  They changed the formulation and it does nothing special now.

Now I'm using a Biolage knockoff sold at Walgreens.  It's called BioInfusion Hydrating Conditioning Balm.  It's super thick.  I DC with this as well as use it in my QH Cholesteral, Aphogee Protein Treatment mix.  Nothing hydrates my hair like this stuff and it's half the price of the Biolage.


----------



## bella gee (Jan 23, 2008)

Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose---it basically saved my life


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 23, 2008)

As well as Mizani Moisturefuse (using for the last 18 months) , my hair loves Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner (using for over 8 years) and recently,  Dark & Lovely - Healer Cholestrol with Shea Butter.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 23, 2008)

*I currently use motions moisture plus and it works pretty well for me.*


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 23, 2008)

For me, I have to say KeraCare Humecto Conditioner. I LOVE this conditioner.  I have been using it NOW for over 5 year. Never been unhappy with it!


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Jan 26, 2008)

For those who like AO Honeysuckle Rose...do you use it as a moisturizing PREPOO or an AFTER SHAMPOO DEEP CONDITIONER?? Because I use it as a prepoo and it works great, but I'm on the fence about it being a good after shampoo conditioner....


----------



## West Valley (Jan 27, 2008)

xDestinedx said:


> *Am I the only one in love with my El Cheapo VO5 silk experiences champaigne kiss?...*
> 
> I do plan to try most of the things you ladies are trying..especially Nexxus and NTM


 
No your not the only one....I use it as a cowash and love it but I use Generic Humectress as a moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2008)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> For those who like AO Honeysuckle Rose...do you use it as a moisturizing PREPOO or an AFTER SHAMPOO DEEP CONDITIONER?? Because I use it as a prepoo and it works great, but I'm on the fence about it being a good after shampoo conditioner....


 
do you find this co to be super moisturizing? I have a store credit for vitamin shoppe and would love to give this a try.

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 27, 2008)

I voted "other"


I love Paul Mitchell Supercharged Moisturizer


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 27, 2008)

*All hail Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner, and it's cheap too*


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 27, 2008)

Ive been using Jessie Curl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner for the past  two weeks and Im loving how my hair feels.  It appears that my hair loves water and butters, so this one is a keeper for me.  I have also tried Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Conditioning treatment with good results.


----------



## nappity (Jan 27, 2008)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> For those who like AO Honeysuckle Rose...do you use it as a moisturizing PREPOO or an AFTER SHAMPOO DEEP CONDITIONER?? Because I use it as a prepoo and it works great, but I'm on the fence about it being a good after shampoo conditioner....



 I use it as both. As a pre-poo its perfect all by itself- When I do a deep conditioner with it, I usually add a tablespoon of rosehip seed oil or Jojoba to it. The only conditioner that I have had no need to doctor is Curls Ecstasy Asian Hair Tea.


----------



## BreZn (Jan 27, 2008)

Nexxus Humestress
Aveda Sapp Moss
Silicon Mix
NTM daily cond
ORS Replen Pac


----------



## Opalsunset (Jan 27, 2008)

Lush Retread I'm in love with this stuff


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 28, 2008)

Opalsunset said:


> Lush Retread I'm in love with this stuff


 

how is this? I saw this on another forum and they raved about it. do you find it to be moisturizing/detangling? Do you use it with or without heat and for how long?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Barbara (Jan 28, 2008)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> For those who like AO Honeysuckle Rose...do you use it as a moisturizing PREPOO or an AFTER SHAMPOO DEEP CONDITIONER?? Because I use it as a prepoo and it works great, but I'm on the fence about it being a good after shampoo conditioner....



After shampoo deep conditioner


----------



## Mynne (Jan 28, 2008)

*Stacy and Violet- Dry Hair Oil Spray.*

Can't live without it.  *www.stacyandviolet.com*


----------



## Tiffanyantt (Jan 28, 2008)

I LOVE Kenra MC!!


----------



## Steffie2g (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm transitioning and I'm 17 weeks post relaxer. I've turned into a  looking for a good moisturizer with slip. With that being said I have fallen in  with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Conditioner. I combed through my new growth yesterday with no tangles

Now if I could just figure out my hair type erplexed


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 4, 2008)

I chose Dove. I absolutely love it. It makes my hair less tangled especially when i'm due for a relaxer.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 5, 2008)

Mynne said:


> *Stacy and Violet- Dry Hair Oil Spray.*
> 
> Can't live without it. *[URL="http://www.stacyandviolet.com"]www.stacyandviolet.com*[/URL]


 


hi there,

how are you using this as a moisturizing conditioner? also, can you post what's in this, please?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Feb 5, 2008)

Elasta QP Intense!


----------



## septemberbaby (Feb 5, 2008)

Mane 'n Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## KrimsonKween (Feb 5, 2008)

Design Essenital Moisturizing conditioner


----------



## jtsupanova (Feb 5, 2008)

Ors hair mayo & replinishing hands down I didn't listen to all the rave reviews b4 but now I'm glad that I did! I have found my staples.


----------



## dija23 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have 2! love love ORS Replenishing Pak and Pantene Hydrating Curls conditioner.


----------



## ladylina (Feb 5, 2008)

I VOTED FOR KENRA MC
BUT I HAVE MY OWN MIXTURE THAT I MADE WITH OILS AND OTHER CONDITIONER.


----------



## homegirljiggy (Feb 13, 2008)

silk elements mega cholestral, Paul mitchell super skinny  conditioner, creme of nature nourish conditioner


----------



## Lovelylocs (Feb 13, 2008)

Alter Ego's Energizing conditioner beats ALL!


----------



## isisalisa (Feb 13, 2008)

keracare humecto , nexxus


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Feb 14, 2008)

Biolage's Conditioning Balm


----------



## almondjoi85 (Feb 14, 2008)

miss keys super 10 en 1 conditioner


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 14, 2008)

Nexxus Humectress; I'm surprised it was listed in the poll.


----------



## marla (Feb 14, 2008)

Giovanni Direct Leave-In


----------



## Napp (Feb 14, 2008)

tresemme antibreakage with b5 and gelatin

a close second is aussie moist but its too expensive compared to my tresemme!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2008)

msbrady101 said:


> Biolage's Conditioning Balm


 
This is a really nice conditioner. I use this too.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Feb 16, 2008)

Redken's leave in detangling cream
Shea Moisture's Leave in Conditoner


----------



## s_terry (Feb 17, 2008)

cocopuff said:


> I like this one too but it is so expensve for a small to medium- sized jar and it doesn't last that long for me.



Hey ladies would anyone be so kind as to post the ingredients on this one! THANK YOU!


----------



## Star07 (Feb 23, 2008)

Giovani Direct Leave-In and Aubreys GPB/Honey Suckle and Rose/Jajoba Desert, and the ORS deep cond. paks


----------



## gn1g (Mar 6, 2008)

I am pleasantly surprised by Hello Hydration.  Really like it.

I've been using Cerve lotion for leave-in moisturizer and it's great.


----------



## miami74 (Mar 6, 2008)

Keracare Humecto!


----------



## chestnutblonde (Mar 6, 2008)

I recently began using the keracare line and honestly my hair has not had this type of sheen in ages....all i do is wash, condition, and rollerset, (no moisturizer at all) and my hair is fabulous!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 6, 2008)

Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Ion Color Defense Intense Moisture Treatment
Deva Curl One Condition


----------



## sweetsuccess (Mar 6, 2008)

*keracare humecto hands down !*

*what about leave-in conditioners ... what are yall faves?!?*


*right now i use chi keramist ! .... does anyone use that?!? have u seen any results?*


----------



## Nayeli (Mar 7, 2008)

When it comes to moisturizing conditioners, I've been been around the block. From Keracare Humecto to Aussie Deep, to Elasta QP DPR 11. But I think I'm gonna suck it up and return to the first conditioner I tried when I started my hair journey. CON nourishing!!! Very under-rated IMO but that stuff is the GOLD!


----------



## Barbara (Mar 9, 2008)

Regarding CON Nourishing conditioner, I'm wondering how well it works on type 4 a/b hair?


----------



## Miamori (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is asience


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 24, 2008)

pantene r/n, givoani smooth as silk, humecto


----------



## gn1g (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure if I mentioned it, but lately I am loving Hello Hydration cheap and very moisturizing.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 24, 2008)

Miamori said:


> Mine is asience




This is on my to try list. I sent you a pm. 

ETA: my current fav is Nairboi humecta-sil conditioner.


----------



## thaidreams (Oct 24, 2008)

I picked other-Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner


----------



## JessCNU (Oct 29, 2008)

Miss Keys 10 en 1
 La Bomba 
Mizani


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 30, 2008)

Elucence MB all day er'yday!  Couldn't live without it.


----------



## pinayprincess (Oct 30, 2008)

I like Redken Allsoft or Shiseido Tsubaki Conditioner...or Aveda DR with some honey mixed in....teehee


----------



## msmarc1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm mixed with just a little castor oil and honey!!!  It makes my hair feel so soft and silky!!!


----------



## Miamori (Oct 31, 2008)

ETA: Late nights will get to you. Can't believe I posted in this thread twice.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Nov 1, 2008)

Aubrey's Organic HSR


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm starting to like Silk elements moisturizing treatment


----------



## Linzdoll (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to say alter Ego energizing and rebalancing cream....the absolute best


----------



## drjo91 (Nov 2, 2008)

Silicon mix.


----------



## bellecheveux (Nov 2, 2008)

Humecto is AMAZING and so is NTM Daily Deep.


----------



## kinkylove (Aug 28, 2010)

Use to be Keracare...now it's Neutrogena Triple Moisture.


----------



## kinkylove (Aug 28, 2010)

bellecheveux said:


> Humecto is AMAZING and so is NTM Daily Deep.


 
EXACTLY what she said! LOL!


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 28, 2010)

My new fav is Joico K-Pak Intense Moisture


----------



## Coffee (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a 10 and Alterna 10.


----------



## Lovie (Aug 28, 2010)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## Lovie (Aug 28, 2010)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> For those who like AO Honeysuckle Rose...do you use it as a moisturizing PREPOO or an AFTER SHAMPOO DEEP CONDITIONER?? Because I use it as a prepoo and it works great, but I'm on the fence about it being a good after shampoo conditioner....


 
It works perfectly every way I use it. 
I use it for:

- Prepoo
- Conditioner After Shampoo
- Conditioner After Co Wash
- Deep Conditioner w/ heat
- Deep Conditioner w/o heat

The only thing I dont use it for is as a leave-in cream - but I have never tried to either... hmm...
One of the reasons I love it. I love that its always going to give consistent results EVERY time.
Try it. I actually dont need to use as much when I use it after you shampoo vs. applying on dry hair. It spreads very well through my hair when its wet after washing.


----------



## WiiSlim (Aug 28, 2010)

Nairobi Humecta-Sil. That stuff is the truth!


----------



## aymone (Aug 30, 2010)

I use phytojoba.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 30, 2010)

I vote for Garnier Triple Nutrition


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 31, 2010)

VO5 Moisturing Conditioner in Pomegranate Grapeseed oil or any of the VO5 Conditioner Moisture Milks Line


----------



## BlaqBella (Aug 31, 2010)

My hair loves co-washes with vo5.^^^


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 31, 2010)

Kenra Moisturizing conditioner is my fave right now.
Motions Moisture plus is runner up.

Humecto is alright. I repurchased the one in the bottle it smelled good but wasnt THAT moisturizing/slippy. If I can find the one in the tub I'm sure I'd like it...


----------



## mili (Aug 31, 2010)

Aussie Moist:  My hair remains very moist feeling even after it drys, never had this feeling before with any of the many conditioners that I felt that worked well, so far I find this one very satisfying.


----------



## Buckeyecurlz (Sep 1, 2010)

Moroccan Oil


----------



## Researching (Sep 1, 2010)

I voted other.  My favorite is Aubrey's Organics - Honey Suckle Rose for dry and brittle hair.


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

Aubrey Organics Honeyscukle Rose IS THE BUSINESS!!!

never found anything like it! 

i love it for it's all natural, organic ingredients and use it:

on dry hair to dc

overnight as a dc

dilluted with water to cowash

mixed in my Ayurveda pastes

*most recently, thanks to this board* mixed with evoo to seal the ends of my relaxed hair as a leave in, too!


----------



## Americka (Nov 21, 2010)

Skala Shea Butter conditioner


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 21, 2010)

Pantene Silky Smooth Conditioner
VS SO SEXY conditioner (I love this stuff and the shampoo too)


----------



## darlingdiva (Nov 21, 2010)

Aubrey Organics White Camellia


----------



## Jewell (Nov 22, 2010)

Biotera Reconstructing Cond.
ORS Replenishing Pak
Motions Moisture Plus
Aussie Moist

Sorry, couldn't pick just one...it's a 4-way split between these!


----------



## Barbara (Nov 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> Skala Shea Butter conditioner


 
Is this sold at beauty supply stores or online?  I need to look into this.


----------

